# My New Girl



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I haven't decided if I want to call her Nellie or Zee. Somehow when I hear 'Nellie' I instantly think of Nellie Oleson from Little House on the Prairie. 
She was clingy so getting pics was really hard . . .


















I HATE dogs--didn't you read that in my memo?









When can I go home?


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Woo-Hoo!!! Congrats on the new girl)

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations!  She is beautiful!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you.  She's a stinker who tries to escape every time the gate opens!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not to big of a fan of "goats without ears" lol, but she is very pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute!
is that gray spot is a marking??


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! She's very pretty! As well as 'smartistic' (intelligent + escape artist). :thumb: 

Deb Mc


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thankyou. 
Kylee, after you get over the first shock of no ears the personality just wins you over completely. I have never met such wonderful, easy going goats as a Lamancha. 
Katrina, yeah it is. It's a plus!! 
Deb, you have no idea. :roll: she loves to run with the kids, and she'l l yell if she can't frisk with them.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yay for LaManchas except for having my minis previoiusly I dont think i'd own any other breed.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thankyou!  She is a 'kisser'. She kisses my face like crazy! All the goats I've ever owned have all been 'grossed out' with kissing. 
She loves being cuddled. Finally! My dreamgoat! 
LOL.


----------

